# Recommend what to use extra ssd for?



## fullinfusion (Sep 4, 2014)

I have a small 60gb Corsair Force sata 3 ssd kicking around.

What should/can I do with it, I mean can my system benefit from adding it?

And what could I use it for besides a couple of games?

EDIT: I have a larger ssd as the main drive so what can I use the smaller one for?


----------



## ShiBDiB (Sep 4, 2014)

porn


----------



## fullinfusion (Sep 4, 2014)

ShiBDiB said:


> porn


Idiot lol

Besides that....


----------



## rtwjunkie (Sep 4, 2014)

Well, if you use photoshop, you could set it up as the scratch disk.

Or, if you have a couple games that have long loading times, move them to there to save yourself some wasted minutes.


----------



## Kursah (Sep 4, 2014)

Use it for Caching.


----------



## fullinfusion (Sep 4, 2014)

Kursah said:


> Use it for Caching.


and how do I do that?


----------



## Kursah (Sep 5, 2014)

Connect to Intel SATA ports, enable RST (Rapid Storage Technology) in UEFI BIOS and install RST driver, you should be able to configure then. 

http://www.pugetsystems.com/labs/articles/How-it-Works-Intel-SSD-Caching-148/
http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?43405-SSD-Caching-Maximus-V-Formula
http://rog.asus.com/tag/ssd-cache-drive/

That's what I would do with that size of SSD. That or use it for a NAS/Zentyal Server OS drive.


----------



## GhostRyder (Sep 5, 2014)

Kursah said:


> Use it for Caching.


I was actually about to suggest that and you beat me to it 

Yea just set it up as a Cache drive.


----------



## newtekie1 (Sep 5, 2014)

Add a 3rd vote to using it as a Cache drive.  The HDD in my main rig is mainly just used for my Steam folder, and I have a 128GB(64GB usable) OCZ SSD that I use for caching with the HDD.  My frequently used Steam games load so much faster than when I just had the HDD by itself.

You do have to set the SATA ports to RAID mode in the BIOS though, but that doesn't really cause any issues and TRIM still works.

Also, as a minor side note, when I was setting up the SSD as a cache for the HDD, the option to use the SSD as a cache for the HDD wasn't available in the RST control panel at first. I discovered that I had to go into Disk Management and shrink the partition on the HDD by 50MB.  For whatever reason, RST requires a small amount of unallocated space on the drive you are setting up for caching.  It took me forever to find info on that.

Oh, and be extremely careful if you use Maximized Mode.  I found out the hard way that even a simple BSOD from an unstable overclock is enough to completely trash the entire drive and make it unreadable.  Now I stick to Enhanced Mode so reads are cached and fast, but writes are still as slow as writing to the HDD by itself.  But since the HDD is just a storage drive that I'm rarely writing to, it doesn't really matter.


----------



## fullinfusion (Sep 5, 2014)

I use a 128gb ssd as my prime drive so adding the 2nd 60gb ssd will even be better?

EDIT: Im adding it to a system thats already loaded with all my programs.
The ROG site says to set to RAID but it wont boot when I change it.


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 5, 2014)

cache disk vote


----------



## fullinfusion (Sep 5, 2014)

Your all wrong because im not formatting this main drive to cashe the small ssd... I've decided to use Steam mover and have a few games run off it... but thanks for the input!

Maybe in a month when I reformat ill select raid and go from there... thanks tho


----------



## Potatoking (Sep 5, 2014)

You actually got it wrong, people were suggesting caching the 1tb drive, not your system drive


----------



## fullinfusion (Sep 5, 2014)

Potatoking said:


> You actually got it wrong, people were suggesting caching the 1tb drive, not your system drive


No ppl didn't read what I had so that's wrong... i never once said caching my 1tb drive... Read read and read...

Mod close this thread please


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 5, 2014)

In that case seperate SSD for pagefile and thread closed.


----------

